

Canto: An RSS/Atom newsreader that sucks less. - dmm
http://codezen.org/canto-ng/

======
dmm
It's also on GitHub:

[https://github.com/themoken/canto-next](https://github.com/themoken/canto-
next) [https://github.com/themoken/canto-
curses](https://github.com/themoken/canto-curses)

